# Fuji Team Carbon



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

i can't seem to find any reviews on this bike either at this site or anywhere else. anyone tried this bike and if so, hoiw do you like it and how does it compare with other carbon frame bikes such as specialized roubaix or giant TCR composite? cheers.

boon


----------



## randomguy (Nov 8, 2004)

One of my bikes is the 2005 Professional, same frame and fork as the team frameset. Bang for the buck, this frame is the best value that I have seen. It is light, but not superlight (about 1100 grams), stiff, but not overly stiff, and very comfortable. It does everything well, an excellent all-arounder. It is not the be-all and end-all bike for me, I get a couple of new bikes every year. Downsides are primarily the bling factor, it is not particularly exotic, Fuji's are well known as a value bike. I do think you can't go wrong if you get a good deal, how much is the asking price?

Btw, I used to own a carbon TCR. I sold it because it had speed wobbles on descents over 33mph. The fuji is much better on the flats and climbs than the TCR, too.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

Not to pick, but you can't fault a brand for the characteristics of one bike. It's not the frame that was unstable over 33mph. It was not diagnosed to the faulty component was it? A bike is a complete machine with one brand of frame (what everyone identifies the bike as), a different brand of fork, wheels, and grouppo. The total bike has charcteristics. 

You can change the ride by just changing wheels. 

As far as the Fuji brand, it was a good value Japanese brand over 30 years ago, then the market changed and they got out of the US market. I haven't looked into it but a lot of brand names today that have been around a long time are now totally different companies in China and Taiwan that bought the name. The name, then, doesn't tell you much. Your eyes can tell you a lot when you look at a frame. That said, it's the total bike you are buying, not a frame. You can have a crappy ride on a bike with crappy wheels on the best of frames.

I had a Fuji steel bike in my teens.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

randomguy said:


> [...] I do think you can't go wrong if you get a good deal, how much is the asking price?


here in NZ, the asking price is about NZD$3,300 (approx USD$2,013) for the model with 105 groupset. generally, bikes, parts and accessories aren't cheap in NZ.  at that price, it's probably marginally cheaper than the Specialized Roubaix Elite and Tarmac Elite (both at the NZD$3,400 price point). i currently ride a Specialized Allez Sport 05 model.

thanks for your insights on the Fuji. I might go check it out one of these days.

boon


----------



## randomguy (Nov 8, 2004)

_Not to pick, but you can't fault a brand for the characteristics of one bike. It's not the frame that was unstable over 33mph. It was not diagnosed to the faulty component was it? A bike is a complete machine with one brand of frame (what everyone identifies the bike as), a different brand of fork, wheels, and grouppo. The total bike has charcteristics. 

You can change the ride by just changing wheels._ 

I have worked at several bike shops, the bike was properly set up, positioning was fine. The speed wobbles started at 33 - 35mph depending on the wind. The bike was extremely unstable above 40moh. Changing wheelsets from SSC SL's to Velomax Orion's or OP/DA bumped the speed wobbles two mph higher (35 - 37mph). Several others have voiced similar issues, although this problem may have been addressed by Giant in subsequent years, mine was a 2003 version, the first year for the carbon TCR's.

_As far as the Fuji brand, it was a good value Japanese brand over 30 years ago, then the market changed and they got out of the US market. I haven't looked into it but a lot of brand names today that have been around a long time are now totally different companies in China and Taiwan that bought the name. The name, then, doesn't tell you much. Your eyes can tell you a lot when you look at a frame. That said, it's the total bike you are buying, not a frame. You can have a crappy ride on a bike with crappy wheels on the best of frames._

I agree that the quality is excellent, but it will never have the same heritage as a Colnago, and the market will not perceive it that way, ever. Too bad, too, it is an excellent bike.


----------

